

Ex-CIA spyboss Petraeus gets probation for leaking US secrets to his mistress - GordonS
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/24/petraeus_probation_sentencing/

======
anonbanker
Meanwhile, Chelsea Manning gets to spend the rest of her life in a jail cell
for doing the same thing.

If you think this is a matter of scale, how few documents would Manning have
to have leaked in order to qualify for probation?

